

The DSP Behind Bat Echolocation - blueintegral
http://www.hscott.net/the-dsp-behind-bat-echolocation/

======
malft
> In each chirp, there is one fundamental frequency at about 100 kHz, then
> another one at about 50 kHz, and two more above it at 150 kHz and 182 kHz.

Or a 50kHz fundamental frequency with overtones at 100, 150 and 200 (which
looks like 384-200=184 because of aliasing, notice how the shape is
reflected).

